# Marvel's Agent Carter



## Jesse412 (Jan 7, 2015)

I was hoping this show would be more like Captain America The First Avenger than Agents of SHIELD and I wasn't disappointed with the quality.

Episode 1 "Now Is Not The End" 



Spoiler



I liked that they used a few scenes from Captain America The First Avenger.  Glad to see Dominic Cooper return as Howard Stark.  I thought the casting was fantastic; James Frain, Shea Whigham from Boardwalk Empire, Andre Royo from The Wire, James Urbaniak from The Venture Bros and Kevin Heffernan from Broken Lizard even has a brief cameo.  James D'Arcy wasn't too bad as Jarvis.  Hayley Atwell looked quite good as a blonde in that dress.  Nice reference to Roxxon.



Episode 2 "Bridge and Tunnel"  



Spoiler



I like the addition of the Captain America radio show.  I think Hayley Atwell does a pretty good job in the undercover roles without the English accent.  She also does a great job with the action scenes.  The fight scene on top of the moving milk truck loaded with explosives was kind of epic.  Preview for next week looks good.


----------



## J-Sun (Jan 7, 2015)

They hit the femlib (and lack thereof) with a freakin' nuclear-powered sledgehammer but, other than that, I loved this. I wasn't particularly excited about this but wasn't really dreading it either. Now I feel like I _should_ have been excited. It was fun, interesting, committed, fantastically shot - cinematography, lighting, set stuff, I dunno - and had none of the hesitancy and slow-start of _Agents of Shield_. And Carter (Haley Atwell?), while very attractive, isn't exactly right for me but she's absolutely got some kind of "lead" power. Dunno what to say in detail except that I liked it and I'll be there next episode.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 7, 2015)

Can anyone living this side of the pond tell me if this is on UK TV yet and if not when it will be? Reading this thread is actually making me foam at the mouth with antci... 


...pation.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 7, 2015)

Kerrybuchanan said:


> Can anyone living this side of the pond tell me if this is on UK TV yet and if not when it will be?



Apparently it's not yet been picked up by a UK channel (not even Channel 4, which is somewhat surprising - you'd have thunk they'd want to corner the market for Marvel TV in the UK), and there are rumours that it's going to go to Netflix for the UK.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 7, 2015)

If it's on Netflix US already I could still watch it using hola on Google Chrome. I'll go have a look.
Thanks @Lenny


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 8, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> They hit the femlib (and lack thereof) with a freakin' nuclear-powered sledgehammer but, other than that, I loved this.



The sexism that Agent Carter faces (and how she pushes back against it) is _exactly_ why I absolutely love this series so far. She works to keep the world safe - a world where she's still treated with casual contempt by patronising men. It's going to be an interesting ride watching her navigate both supervillains and her male colleagues.

It's about time a comic book adaptation tackled this issue anyway and it is refreshing given the amount of misogyny going on in certain quarters of the geek world (including among the comic book fandom).


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 8, 2015)

I think we have a winner .  I enjoyed the premier. Hoping they do more with this beyond the 8 episodes.


----------



## Idoru (Jan 8, 2015)

I've just checked on IMDB and seen that Hayley Atwell is indeed playing Agent Carter. I think HA is awesome so really hoping that this gets picked up by a UK channel.


----------



## willwallace (Jan 8, 2015)

The first two episodes were quite good, I felt.  I think Marvel is trying to keep everyone interested in their universe, from movies, to Shield, and now Carter.  If it's a fill-in between Shield's breaks during the season, I would be happy with that.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 8, 2015)

So would I, but I can't seem to get it! 

Found it on ABC but it wouldn't let me play it even with Hola trying to persuade it I was browsing from the US, not from a little farm in rural County Down....


----------



## Lenny (Jan 8, 2015)

Very enjoyable first couple of episodes!

Only one complaint - radios in 1946 are apparently able to pick up jazz music from 2010.


----------



## J-Sun (Jan 8, 2015)

Kerrybuchanan said:


> So would I, but I can't seem to get it!



On what Lenny said, there's a direct quote in the wikipedia article:



> Channel 4, the station that airs _Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D._ in the United Kingdom, has stated that they do not "have any current plans for _Agent Carter_."



Which seems colossally dumb to me but I know nothing of the UK market and they presumably do.



Lenny said:


> Only one complaint - radios in 1946 are apparently able to pick up jazz music from 2010.



There's alien tech in those radios! (They also have transcontinental typewriters - and how you make a _mechanical_ typewriter do that, I dunno - so I wouldn't be too amazed at the time-traveling radios.) 

---

So the wikipedia article was confusing in one respect, mentioning I think three variants. Is the true plan that we are only guaranteed eight episodes in January and February until _Shield_'s return but that we may get additional episodes in later seasons of _Shield_?

Maybe the first two episodes (one double episode, whatever) were a fluke, or maybe if it was a regular series it would dilute it, but if they could maintain the quality in a regular 22-episode season I feel at this point that I would like that regular 22-episode season.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 8, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> (They also have transcontinental typewriters - and how you make a _mechanical_ typewriter do that, I dunno - so I wouldn't be too amazed at the time-traveling radios.)



I'm nothing close to an engineer, but I like to think it might be possible with a device that translates each key press to morse code and broadcasts it, and upon receiving morse code, uses some kind of relay to activate the keys. Of course, it would be the size of a small car, but it might work! 

Either that, or the quantum entanglement typewriters from *Fringe* fell through a wormhole, and someone found them.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 8, 2015)

Lenny said:


> I'm nothing close to an engineer, but I like to think it might be possible with a device that translates each key press to morse code and broadcasts it, and upon receiving morse code, uses some kind of relay to activate the keys. Of course, it would be the size of a small car, but it might work!
> 
> Either that, or the quantum entanglement typewriters from *Fringe* fell through a wormhole, and someone found them.




So they weren't Smith Corona Typewriters then?


----------



## markpud (Jan 8, 2015)

I enjoyed the opening 2 episodes, Jarvis came across particularly well and provided a comic touch. He appears to be equally the butler at home as at work, I wonder what his wife does with her days in this time of rife gender inequality?!

I can empathise somewhat with the ladies' frustrations at being overlooked by the men returning from war and confining them back to the metaphoric (and often quite literal) kitchen. My grandma worked through the war in Metro Vickers (a prominent British electrical engineering factory here in Manchester) but after the war settled down as a housewife. I can imagine it was quite frustrating but to this day (age 96) she remains proud of her contribution.

The show seems to be handing the gender role issue head-on, and once Stark enrols Carter into the nascent SHIELD she will be very much at the fore of the command chain. Not sure how quickly this show will get to that point though?

Overall a strong opening and I have high hopes for the rest of the season, and hopefully beyond.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 9, 2015)

I think it's better than *Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.* so far and Jarvis does come across particularly well, indeed


----------



## markpud (Jan 9, 2015)

SHIELD definitely took it's time to settle into a compelling show, Carter has started strong!


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 10, 2015)

markpud said:


> The show seems to be handing the gender role issue head-on, and once Stark enrols Carter into the nascent SHIELD she will be very much at the fore of the command chain. Not sure how quickly this show will get to that point though?
> 
> Overall a strong opening and I have high hopes for the rest of the season, and hopefully beyond.



What's interesting (at least, to me) is that even though Stark is a Ladies' Man, he treats Carter like an equal, unlike her fellow SSR agents.

Jarvis does too and it was quite interesting to see him preparing dinner while on the phone to Carter and following Carter's orders. He does have a healthy respect for her, as evident in him talking to her about remembering that she needs support and a team to save the world because "no man or woman" can do it on their own (not even Captain America).

Thought that was spot-on.

I feel a bit sad for her because she is clearly still grieving for Steve and they were excellent partners-in-crime.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jan 14, 2015)

Episode 3 "Time and Tide" is much slower than the previous episodes.  



Spoiler



Jarvis' American accent during the phone call scene was hilarious.  The fight towards the end was decent and I like that Peggy actually used the Stark gadget she had recovered.  The ending was kind of sad.  RIP Ray Krzeminski.


----------



## J-Sun (Jan 14, 2015)

Jesse412 said:


> Episode 3 "Time and Tide" is much slower than the previous episodes.



Agreed. I still liked it but it definitely felt like an ordinary TV series episode vs. a "can't waste a second in this feature-film-caliber miniseries" like the first couple.

Incidentally, I've figured out something I have a problem with which was present in the first two but got lost in all the greatness: Peggy's waitress friend (had to look up her name: Angie) seems like a time-traveler. Peggy is kicking butt and being a superspy but she seems authentically a 40s person. And the SSR guys are very much so. But, despite her attire and hairstyle, Angie just seems too modern - out of place - or out of time, rather.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jan 14, 2015)

Perhaps Angie is not what she seems to be.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 14, 2015)

Lenny said:


> Apparently it's not yet been picked up by a UK channel (not even Channel 4, which is somewhat surprising - you'd have thunk they'd want to corner the market for Marvel TV in the UK), and there are rumours that it's going to go to Netflix for the UK.



I'm almost positive it will hit Netflix in 2015 perhaps directly after it's live 10 Ep run here in US. Only because Netflix has a huge deal and great partnership with Marvel. Plus it may help drum up support for Dare Devil. Which I was more excited for.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 14, 2015)

This show definitely is really fun! All the characters are great. Love the setting and the costumes. I'm pretty sure that Shea Whigham from Boardwalk Empire took this job just so he can order around a "Thompson."


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 14, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> Agreed. I still liked it but it definitely felt like an ordinary TV series episode vs. a "can't waste a second in this feature-film-caliber miniseries" like the first couple.
> 
> Incidentally, I've figured out something I have a problem with which was present in the first two but got lost in all the greatness: Peggy's waitress friend (had to look up her name: Angie) seems like a time-traveler. Peggy is kicking butt and being a superspy but she seems authentically a 40s person. And the SSR guys are very much so. But, despite her attire and hairstyle, Angie just seems too modern - out of place - or out of time, rather.



You may be onto something here. Will keep an eye on her.


----------



## markpud (Jan 15, 2015)

I enjoyed episode 3...



Spoiler



There was a real sense of Carter's personal conflict in her actions which sabotaged SSR's investigation of Jarvis and everyone's reaction in the office. I've got a feeling the new lady in the hotel/ladies house (whatever you call it) will prove to be the one with something to hide. It felt genuine to me when Peggy snubbed Angie to go out tunnelling under Stark's house, and again when the ladies spoke in the Automat (what the heck is an automat anyway?)


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 15, 2015)

Finally got round to watching the first two episodes. Love it. 

Jarvis reminds me of Benedict Cumberbatch in his Sherlock persona.


----------



## markpud (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha - except Sherlock is definitely not house-trained


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 15, 2015)

Can't imagine him making a soufflé, no!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 16, 2015)

Kerrybuchanan said:


> Finally got round to watching the first two episodes. Love it.
> 
> Jarvis reminds me of Benedict Cumberbatch in his Sherlock persona.




Looks a bit like him.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 16, 2015)

markpud said:


> I enjoyed episode 3...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, exactly 

And yes, Jarvis has a bit of a Sherlock like quality to him except that he's a tad less eccentric than Cumberbatch's Sherlock, methinks.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jan 28, 2015)

Episode 4 "The Blitzkrieg Button"  



Spoiler



Nice to see Howard Stark back.  I think Hayley Atwell and Dominic Cooper have good on screen chemistry together.  Wonder if Dottie is S.H.I.E.L.D., Hydra, Leviathan or something else entirely.  Loved the Stan Lee cameo!  I liked that Peggy kept vile of Captain America's blood.  Looking forward to the Howling Commandos next week.


----------



## J-Sun (Jan 29, 2015)

Jesse412 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Dottie is S.H.I.E.L.D., Hydra, Leviathan or something else entirely.





Spoiler



Yeah, have to say I didn't see that coming and my eyes bugged out when she made her move. I really should have seen it coming as that also was a great moment of Whedonism (if not literally Jossness) with the "here comes the Big Bad with his fearsome gun and there's the little girl" - er, not quite.

I think - I forget his name, but the guy who was on _Dollhouse_ - is doing a really good job.

Pretty good episode overall.


----------



## ZombieWife (Jan 30, 2015)

Jesse412 said:


> Perhaps Angie is not what she seems to be.



Well, since she (the actress) will be reincarnated in the 2010's as Alex from Nikita (with lots of martial arts and weapons training), I'm wondering that myself.

http://data3.whicdn.com/images/39837252/large.gif


----------



## Jesse412 (Feb 4, 2015)

Episode 5 "The Iron Ceiling"  



Spoiler



The Red Room brainwashing bit with the girls at the beginning was creepy.  I was excited about Dum Dum Dugan and the Howling Commandos showing up since I first saw the preview for this season.  Nice to see John Glover show up.  Dottie was pretty creepy going through Peggy's things.  I don't understand why she handcuffed herself to her bed though.


  Preview for next week looks good.


----------



## markpud (Feb 6, 2015)

Episode 5 was the best so far!



Spoiler



Great to see Peggy in the field, and earning some overdue respect! Her (surviving) SSR colleagues were made to feel foolish for denigrating her, in the face of the total respect she was afforded by the Howling Commandos. The change in attitudes felt well earned after weeks of being overlooked

Dottie handcuffed herself to the bed since that's what she was used to from her days in that Russian orphanage/brainwashing camp..

Looks like Carter is about to be uncovered as the "blonde" in the photos by Sousa. I hope he respects Peggy enough to approach her rather than go to his boss. He'd be a great addition to the "scooby gang"!


----------



## Jesse412 (Feb 11, 2015)

Episode 6 "A Sin to Err"  



Spoiler



Bridget Regan is pretty creepy as Dottie and I enjoy watching her kick ass.  Was that the same fat kid from Shameless?  Angie saving Peggy with her acting skills was kind of funny.


Preview for next week looks good.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm a big fan of this series, although I've found the sexism a tad troubling.

I am hopeful, now that Carter has openly demonstrated her butt-kicking capabilities, that she will be getting a little more respect from her fellow agents -- once they get past the treason thing, that is.


----------



## markpud (Feb 12, 2015)

This series is getting better and better!



Spoiler



So the gig is up for Peggy, and she's on the run. For a while at least..

Also enjoyed seeing the Russian guy's attempts to extract information by some form of hypnosis!


----------



## Jesse412 (Feb 18, 2015)

Episode 7 "Snafu" 



Spoiler



The interrogation scenes were pretty good.  I laughed at the James Cagney reference.  Peggy handing over the vile of Captain America blood was kind of heart breaking.  Bridget Regan kicks ass as Dottie.  Hayley Atwell and James D'Arcy are really good together.  Does Shea Whigham survive any series he's on?  That explosion looked great though.  Great ending.


  Sad there's only one episode left.


----------



## J-Sun (Feb 18, 2015)

Spoiler: #7



I'm sure I'm not the only one to wonder why they didn't test the blood and who thinks it's been switched, right? (I did have the thought that the tech was different, of course, but at least basic blood typing was possible and they could confirm it at least matched to that extent, if not giving it a full modern workup.)

I guess it was a pretty good episode overall. I guess with just an ep or so left, it doesn't matter fictionally, but I wouldn't have killed off the bossman if we had a whole season left to go - he was good and nicely balanced rather than a simple pro/anti Peggy character.

Loved the "spray of glass"/"spray of bullets" line in the Great Breakout Scene.

It's been fun but I have to say I'm looking forward to Shield being back. Hope they wind this up with a bang.


----------



## Jesse412 (Feb 25, 2015)

Episode 8 "Valediction" 



Spoiler



Loved seeing Peggy with Cap's shield.  Dottie is a beast and it was awesome to see her finally fight Peggy.  Sousa's fake out was great.  I think these were some of Dominic Cooper's best scenes as Howard Stark.  The scene with Peggy pouring out the vial of Steve's blood was excellent as well as touching.  Brilliant seeing Toby Jones return as Arnim Zola.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 26, 2015)

I wonder if they will be doing a second season?


----------



## J-Sun (Feb 26, 2015)

Based on the ratings, it's possible but unlikely. (The finale got a 1.3 which is probably not far off the show's average and, in today's rapidly declining market, is just "not good" or maybe "bad" rather than "awful". ) There is the ABC/Marvel cross-marketing aspect which gives it a leg up but that's already probably why Shield is still on the air and it's unlikely to give cover to a second series. Unless they just really intend to have a hiatus for Shield and intend to fill it no matter what because it helps Shield and the movies and merchandise.



Spoiler: Mild, general spoilers for finale



But they sure did give the impression they were expecting to come back what with all the dangling pieces and intimations of the future, didn't they? I have to say that I loved the premiere episodes and more or less happily followed along after that, but was kind of underwhelmed with the finale. (And the clapping scene was painfully dumb to me.) So I could definitely live with it being cancelled, though I wouldn't rule out giving it another, very provisional, try if it returned.


----------



## markpud (Feb 26, 2015)

Spoiler



Pretty good wrap-up to the season.. Stark's name is cleared, his toys destroyed and Peggy restored to honour. Dottie is still out there, although she lost a lot of blood and would not have realistically walked away (but she's a highly trained killing machine, so...)



Hopefully season 2 will come.. and we might get to see the forming of SHIELD as per the original "one-shot" Carter storyline!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 26, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised to see a second series - Disney owns both Marvel and ABC, *Agent Carter's* ratings were similar to *Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.*, and AC fills the hole in the AoS mid-series hiatus quite nicely, keeping people thinking about the Marvel Cinematic Universe.


----------



## J-Sun (Feb 26, 2015)

Lenny said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see a second series - Disney owns both Marvel and ABC, *Agent Carter's* ratings were similar to *Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.*, and AC fills the hole in the AoS mid-series hiatus quite nicely, keeping people thinking about the Marvel Cinematic Universe.



Agree with all that as far as it goes, except that I think Carter was in the vicinity of 1.3 and Shield was still in the vicinity of 1.8, maybe - higher, anyway. Carter was doing .8 of ABC's average show and Shield was .87. Doesn't sound like much but Shield was likely borderline in the first place, which would put Carter underwater. But we'll see - the "synergy" of the new media empires is hard to figure.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Apr 11, 2015)

Just finished watching all of the *Agent Carter* episodes. 

I think it's fantastic! Hope we get a second series!


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 8, 2015)

Agent Carter has been renewed - YES!

http://io9.com/agent-carter-renewed...utm_source=io9_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## millymollymo (May 8, 2015)

Best news of the day, Bluestocking, thank you.


----------



## Idoru (Jun 4, 2015)

It's been announced that this will show on Fox UK! Yay!


----------



## J-Sun (Jan 20, 2016)

Heads up (at least for folks in the US - dunno about elsewhere) that, after some one-hour special on Captain America at 8, a double-shot of Agent Carter premieres tonight from 9-11.

As I've said elsewhere, the show didn't live up to its great premiere last season and an apparent move to California this season can't be good but I'm still willing to fill the time between Shields at least and maybe this will recover its spark.


----------



## ZombieWife (Jan 20, 2016)

I found it an awesome series.
And I also thought it absolutely "lived up" to its great premiere. Not sure what show you were watching.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 21, 2016)

Just seen S2E1. Great. A really good start to the season. I really love girl fights. Will be watching episode 2 shortly.


----------



## Idoru (Jan 21, 2016)

Starts next Thursday in the UK!


----------



## Droflet (Jan 21, 2016)

You'll enjoy it I'm sure. Just finished the ongoing story line and it's looking promising. Peggy is in LA, 1947. Nuff said.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 21, 2016)

Just finished watching the first 2 episodes of the second season.

It's just as good - if not better - than the 1st season! 

Also: Jarvis and Mrs Jarvis = HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA!


----------



## Droflet (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah, always loved Jarvis but Mrs Jarvis is a hoot.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 21, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Yeah, always loved Jarvis but Mrs Jarvis is a hoot.



She is quite unflappable! And the ways that she gets a rise out of Jarvis are HILARIOUS!


----------



## REBerg (Jan 24, 2016)

Ana Jarvis is without a doubt the standout new character of the second season's first two episodes.


----------



## Bugg (Jan 26, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> Just finished watching the first 2 episodes of the second season.
> 
> It's just as good - if not better - than the 1st season!
> 
> Also: Jarvis and Mrs Jarvis = HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA!



And don't forget . . . 



Spoiler



Bernard the flamingo! 



Loved the first episode, made me laugh a few times


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 26, 2016)

Bugg said:


> And don't forget . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. Hahahahaha! Jarvis looked so very put-upon chasing BTF.


----------



## Bugg (Feb 1, 2016)

Watched 2x02 last night.  Thoroughly enjoyable.  I can see the Jarvis/Bernard relationship adding a whole new dimension to the show 

Also: "Good Lord - is that a mirror?"


----------



## REBerg (Feb 1, 2016)

Bugg said:


> Watched 2x02 last night.  Thoroughly enjoyable.  I can see the Jarvis/Bernard relationship adding a whole new dimension to the show



They could even spin those two off into a buddy series, with Jarvis as a by-the-rules butler and Bernard as a colorful, anything-goes houseguest. Oh, wait. Didn't they already do something like that with _Magnum, P.I._?


----------



## Kylara (Feb 1, 2016)

Bernard is fabulous. He needs his own series


----------



## REBerg (Feb 1, 2016)

Kylara said:


> Bernard is fabulous. He needs his own series


Flamingo Roadrunner?


----------



## Bugg (Feb 1, 2016)

REBerg said:


> Flamingo Roadrunner?



I knew Stark's inventions reminded me of something - ACME!!


----------



## REBerg (Feb 1, 2016)

Bugg said:


> I knew Stark's inventions reminded me of something - ACME!!


I recently was required to provide my occupation and employer on a form, so I entered "trap designer" and "Acme Roadrunner Solutions." Nobody questioned it. Beep! Beep!


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Feb 3, 2016)

"Its [Koala's] adorable appearance belies a vile temperament." Poor Jarvis. XD I am quite enjoying these episodes. Peggy is as engaging as always.


----------



## Juliana (Feb 8, 2016)

Loving season 2; Peggy is fabulous as always and I like that they're bringing shades of Agents of Shield in so there are more parallels between the shows while at the same time keeping them with distinct flavors.


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Feb 10, 2016)

This was a very lovely episode. Quite enjoyable and it furthered both the plot and character dynamics. ^^


----------



## The Bluestocking (Feb 11, 2016)

Anushka Mokosh said:


> This was a very lovely episode. Quite enjoyable and it furthered both the plot and character dynamics. ^^



Indeed!

Also: "That arrogant plonker!" HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA!


----------



## The Bluestocking (Feb 11, 2016)

What I like about the dynamic duo of Jarvis and Carter is that there is excellent friendship and they work as equal partners. Mrs Jarvis recognises this and when she (or Stark) is around, they all work as a team to figure out mysteries and catch the bad guys.

And the series sails through the Bechdel test pretty easily 

Also: the humour - who said feminist shows can't be funny?

It's pretty refreshing.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Feb 12, 2016)

OH NO! This may well be the last season of AGENT CARTER we'd get:

'Agent Carter' in jeopardy? Hayley Atwell cast in new ABC pilot


----------



## Juliana (Feb 12, 2016)

Considering it was originally supposed to be a one-off mini-series, I'm just glad we got a second look at Peggy Carter.


----------



## Droflet (Feb 12, 2016)

Where's Mrs Jarvis. The best new character in the show, but we haven't seen her recently.


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Feb 12, 2016)

But I love Peggy... Gosh, I hope Agent Carter isn't getting the axe. I am quite loving the show.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Feb 14, 2016)

Anushka Mokosh said:


> But I love Peggy... Gosh, I hope Agent Carter isn't getting the axe. I am quite loving the show.



I hope that they do one more mini-series to make it a trilogy and to show us how she founded S.H.E.I.L.D.


----------



## ctg (Feb 14, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> OH NO! This may well be the last season of AGENT CARTER we'd get:



You have to take in consideration that she might want to do something for rest of the year, and if the new series filming doesn't clash with Agent Carter, then there's a possibility that we get a third season of this wonderful costume-drama/comedy.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 19, 2016)

*2.06/.07 Life of the Party/Monsters*
This is the most action-packed series I'm currently watching.


Spoiler



I am rapidly becoming a big fan of Dottie Underwood. She so delightfully kick-ass evil!
I had hoped she could be "turned" after her interrogation experience with the zero-matter possessed Whitney Frost, but Dottie appears to have no choice but to be who and what she is.
I hope that Ana Jarvis recovers from her gunshot wound. She is another of my favorite characters this season.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Mar 4, 2016)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! Agent Carter will be back for Season 3!

Hayley Atwell Confirms 'Agent Carter' Season 3 Return

Will we get to see the genesis of S.H.I.E.L.D., I wonder?


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Mar 4, 2016)

I am so happy! Who else thinks that M. Carter is Michael Carter and not Margaret Carter?


----------



## REBerg (Mar 7, 2016)

*2.10 Hollywood Ending*
Great title for the season finale.


Spoiler



Let the speculation for season 3 begin.
Will Zero Matter find a way back into our world and reanimate poor Whitney Frost?
Who shot Thompson, and how useful can files that have been redacted to a collection of definite and indefinite articles be?
Can all of Howard Stark's cars fly?
Did the passionate make-out session between Peggy and Daniel dissipate the whole "will-they or won't-they" sexual tension thing, and will that have a "_Moonlighting_" effect on the series?
And the biggest question of all: Will Dottie Underwood and Bernard T. Flamingo finally meet on the field of battle and settle, once and for all, who is the most kick-ass character in the series?


----------



## Bugg (Mar 7, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! Agent Carter will be back for Season 3!
> 
> Hayley Atwell Confirms 'Agent Carter' Season 3 Return
> 
> Will we get to see the genesis of S.H.I.E.L.D., I wonder?



Umm, it just says 'potential' return - probably going to be another nail-biting wait to find out like last year!

I enjoyed the season 2 finale very much, and would've been happy for the show to end that way 



Spoiler



if it hadn't been for that bloody post-credit bit!!


----------



## REBerg (Mar 8, 2016)

I think this show beats _Agents of SHIELD_. I like the historic setting and the variety of non-superpowered characters.


----------



## Juliana (Mar 20, 2016)

That was a great finale!


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 13, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

ABC has cancelled AGENT CARTER!


----------



## Juliana (May 13, 2016)

Oh no! And I really enjoyed season 2....


----------



## REBerg (May 13, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> ABC has cancelled AGENT CARTER!






​


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 13, 2016)

Juliana said:


> Oh no! And I really enjoyed season 2....



And they left us hanging!!!!


----------



## BAYLOR (May 13, 2016)

Juliana said:


> Oh no! And I really enjoyed season 2....




Isn't Agent Carter supposed to show up on Marvels Agents of Shield?


----------



## Juliana (May 13, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Isn't Agent Carter supposed to show up on Marvels Agents of Shield?



She's appeared in flashbacks, if I remember correctly. But more than that... Well, after the Civil War movie... Won't say more because spoilers!


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (May 13, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> ABC has cancelled AGENT CARTER!








Most Wanted too... I wanted Hunter back.


----------



## ctg (May 13, 2016)

It has been on cards for over a month even though they greenlighted third season earlier this year.


----------

